# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Gleason score 8 / 5+3 große Angst

## mortalisame

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich schreibe hier für meinen Vater und natürlich auch für mich selber. 
Mein Vater ist 77 Jahre alt und  führt schon seit vielen Jahren einmal im Jahr einen Vorsorgetest in Form einer PSA Bestimmung durch. 

Dieser war bis vor 3 Monaten immer im Norm Bereich und plötzlich stand er auf 10,4. 
Danach kam das übliche Prozedere, auffällige tastuntersuchung allerdings unauffällige Sonographie außer einer Verkalkung der prostata.

Jetzt hatte er ein MRT und schon beim MRT sagte man zu uns das es sich hier mit 90 % um ein Karzinom handelt das sich in beiden Prostatalappen? befindet. Lymphknotem waren im Mrt nicht sichtbar befallen, auch der Rest wie Harnblase usw. waren unauffällig.

Jetzt hatte er letzte Woche die Biopsie und heute waren wir zum Befundsgespräch vorgeladen. 
Man hat uns aufgrund des hohen Gleascon Score so gut wie keine Hoffnung gemacht, dass mein Vater ohne Metastasen aus der Nummer kommt. 

Er hat nun noch ein Knochenszintigramm und ein CT den Abdomen vor sich was wir natürlich abwarten müssen. Mein Vater ist psychisch so unten das er mittlerweile täglich Panikattacken bekommt und sogar Beruhigungsmittel nehmen muss. 

In der Biopsie ist folgendes angegeben
Pt3a (RT) und PN1 (rechts apikal)

Ich weiß das wir noch die anderen Untersuchungen abwarten müssen, nichts desto trotz versuche ich meinen Vater aufzubauen und Mut zu machen dass man auch mit Metastasen, heutzutage noch gut und länger leben kann. 

Das Arztgespräch war heute einfach so deprimierend und aussichtslos.

Vielleicht gibt es jemanden der ähnlich betroffen ist und sich mit mir austauschen mag. 

Vielen Dank! 

LG

----------


## Barnold

Hallo mortalisame (ein Vorname zum Ansprechen wäre hilfreich),
was Du hier beschreibst ist ziemlich genau die Erfahrung und die Gefühle, die alle hier mit entsprechender Diagnose durchlebt haben, unter anderem ich auch. Wie Du an meinem Bericht - Link unten - oder in meinem Profil sehen kannst, stirbt man auch mit einer solchen Diagnose nicht so schnell. Ich empfehle Dir zuerst mal das Basiswissen  zu lesen. http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf
Beschränke Dich zunächst auf die Kapitel, die für Deinen Vater relevant sind und scheue Dich nicht hier Fragen zu stellen, wenn Dir etwas unklar ist. Angst ist zwar verständlich und nachvollziehbar, aber kein guter Ratgeber.
Behalte einen kühlen Kopf.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## mortalisame

Lieber Arnold,

lieben Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe meinen Namen in die Signatur eingefügt, ich hoffe dass ist ausreichend :-)

Danke für den Link, ich werde mir versuchen so gut wie möglich dass was meinen Vater betrifft genügend Wissen anzueignen. 

Ich versuche einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und bisher Ist mir das auch ganz gut gelungen, mein Vater ist natürlich als Betroffener nochmal ganz anders aufgestellt, es ist schwer für mich als Tochter meinen Vater dass erste Mal in meinen Leben weinen zu sehen und so vollkommen am Boden zerstört. Er ist immer eine Frohnatur gewesen und plötzlich ist nichts mehr davon übrig.

Ich mache mir teilweise größere Sorgen um seine Psyche als um den Krebs. Dürfte ich fragen wie es dir aktuell geht?

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Ina,
mir geht es zur Zeit gut. Vielleicht ist das und die Tatsache, dass es hier viele Betroffene gibt, mit ähnlichen oder auch schlechteren Diagnosen, ein gewisser Trost für Deinen Vater und auch für Dich. Wir müssen mit dieser Krankheit leben und je schneller man diese Tatsache akzeptiert, desto leicht fällt es, damit umzugehen. Klar, sind das jetzt nur Worte, die allenfalls trösten. Sei aber versichert, dass es hier im Forum eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die nicht nur betroffen sind, sondern inzwischen im Umgang mit dieser Krankheit zu Experten geworden sind, und zwar nicht nur in dem Sinn, dass sie ihr PCa weitestgehend selbst managen, sondern auch durchaus in medizinischem Sinn. Du bekommst hier sehr konkrete Hinweise auf Therapien, spezialisierte Ärzte und PCa-Zentren und kannst aus dem Erfahrungsschatz vieler Forumsmitglieder schöpfen. Also: Kopf hoch!
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## lutzi007

Liebe Ina,

so wie Du Deinen Vater erlebt hast, psychisch völlig fertig, hatten meine erwachsenen Kinder, mich auch nach, vor und während der vielen Untersuchungen und Behandlungen erleben müssen. Meine Frau natürlich auch. Krebs ist für die Angehörigen manchmal sogar schlimmer als für die betroffene Person.

Mir hat, und hilft auch immer noch, psychoonkologische Therapie. Das verordnet der Hausarzt. Mit etwas Glück findet man einen passenden Therapeuten/in.

Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Ich möchte dazu nur sagen, dass ich mit GS9 auf den URO verlassen habe und alles, was er gesagt hat, nicht angezweifelt habe. Jetzt sind es schon 5,5 Jahre nach der OP und mir gehts super. Nicht immer nur Gedanken drüber machen. Das Leben geht weiter.

----------


## Ulli68

Guten Morgen

Beim Wert "PN1" musst du nochmal nachschauen: entweder Pn1 oder pN1. Das ist ein grosser Unterschied. 

Pn1 = perineurale Invasion. Könnte hier das pT3a erklären
pN1 = direkte Ausbreitung des Primärtumors in Lymphknoten (Lymphknotenmetastase). Hier gehe ich nicht davon aus das die Biopsie eine LK getroffen hat.

Die Begriffe werden im Dokument "Erster Rat" aber sehr gut erklärt.

VG

Ulli

----------


## Georg_

Ina,

man darf Prostatakrebs nicht mit anderen Krebsarten vergleichen. Auch mit metastasierten Prostatakrebs kann man über 10 Jahre leben, wie man aus dieser Diskussion erkennen kann: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...kleine-Umfrage

Bei Deinem Vater ist der Tumor offenbar noch recht früh erkannt worden, CT und Knochenszintigramm werden nichts anzeigen und dann wird Dein Vater operiert oder bestrahlt, damit ist der meiste Tumor erstmal weg.

Ich hoffe, dass Dein Vater recht bald merkt, dass so schnell nichts passiert.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

> Mir hat, und hilft auch immer noch, psychoonkologische Therapie. Das verordnet der Hausarzt. Mit etwas Glück findet man einen passenden Therapeuten/in


Wer nicht auf sein Glück vertrauen will, kann *hier* nach psycho-onkologischen Praxen in der Nähe suchen.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

> Beim Wert "PN1" musst du nochmal nachschauen: entweder Pn1 oder pN1. Das ist ein grosser Unterschied.


Es gibt keinen pN1 nach MRT oder Biopsie (nur cN1), also ist es Pn1. Alleine schon deswegen, weil der Befund des MRT zitiert wird als "Lymphknoten nicht befallen", und eine Biopsie derselben wurde mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht.
Allerdings verwechseln zu viele Ärzte die Abkürzungen, so dass generell Vorsicht angebracht ist.

----------


## MartinWK

Ina, mit 77 hat fast jeder Mann einen Prostatakrebs. Und mit frühzeitiger *schonender* Therapie lebt man noch 10 Jahre, wie schon geschrieben. Man stirbt erst, wenn die Metastasen überhand nehmen oder an den Therapiefolgen (oder an anderen Erkrankungen wie "Altersschwäche" = Herz/Kreislauf/COPD).

Eine schonende Therapie in diesem Alter wäre die Brachytherapie. Ob man sich eine schwere Operation antun will und mit den Folgen (Inkontinenz/Impotenz) leben kann, muss jeder selbst entscheiden; abgesehen davon, dass in hohem Alter die wissenschaftliche Evidenz sehr dünn ist. Und auch die externe Radiotherapie schädigt Blase, Enddarm, After und Harnröhre, bei allgemein schlechterer Heilung in hohem Alter.

----------


## lutzi007

> Wer nicht auf sein Glück vertrauen will, kann *hier* nach psycho-onkologischen Praxen in der Nähe suchen.
> 
> Ralf


Wenn der Link nur in Entfernungen ab 100km, wie auch in meinem Fall, Ergebnisse liefert, den Hausarzt nach Adressen in näherer Umgebung fragen. Das hatte bei mir sehr gut geklappt.
Gruß Lutz

----------


## Haimer

Von mir auch noch bissl was dazu: Habe den Krebs seit 2009 (wurde in dem Jahr entdeckt, hab ihn garantiert schon länger). GS 4+4. Hab mich nicht operieren lassen, keine Bestrahlung, nur Hormontherapie. PSA aktuell 118 und mir gehts immer noch gut. 2012 gabs einen Ansatz mit ner Chemo (Docetaxel), die ich aber nicht vertragen habe. Ebenso im letzten Jahr ein Versuch mit Cabazitaxel, der ebenfalls völlig in die Hose ging. Seitdem bis auf die Trenantonespritze alles abgesetzt und es hat sich eigentlich nix geändert. Keine Panik, Du wirst deinen Dad noch länger haben 😉

----------

